
The iPhone is Dead - please_choose
https://medium.com/@musings.rand/the-iphone-is-dead-766bc536caab
======
matt_wulfeck
> _iPhones don’t age well On my iPhone 6+, most apps crash on first open. Apps
> freeze for 5–10 seconds whenever launched or switched to. I lose 3–4% /min
> on my battery and Apple Support insists that my battery is perfectly
> healthy. I went through “apps using significant power” and uninstalled most
> of them._

Not to be too critical of this author, but this whole post is full of personal
anecdotes extrapolated onto the half a billion iPhone users worldwide[1].
iPhones actually age quite well, as their resale value proves. And that
doesn't even take into account their long-term security updates and patches.

1\. [https://www.quora.com/How-many-iPhone-users-are-in-the-
world...](https://www.quora.com/How-many-iPhone-users-are-in-the-world-
currently-How-many-Android-users-are-in-the-world-currently)

~~~
Finnucane
My iPhone 5 still works fine. Admittedly it’s not loaded with apps. Most of
the things he does on his phone I do on my iPad instead.

~~~
fooker
So, what does your iPhone 5 work fine for?

~~~
tachion
I would make a bold assumption here: calling, texting? ;)

~~~
Finnucane
Maps and weather.

------
lokimedes
The last company I’d have storing my personal data is Google. In fact, any of
the arguments he presents are moot to me due to the alternative being an Ad
agency’s product...

~~~
please_choose
Does Google Drive+Photos monetize its data even though it's a subscription
product?

~~~
lokimedes
Have a look at the EULA for Google Drive, they take the rights to use the data
for promotions and improvements of the product.

------
spicymaki
There are a lot of useless personal anecdotes in this blog post, but one
resonates with me strongly: Apple needs to better handle spam calls. In fact
the entire mechanism dealing with how we make phone calls (authenticating
callers) is ripe for disruption.

~~~
oxide
A big selling point of a phone to me is a built in blacklist feature. Problem
is I only get that after the fact, or if I hunt for it while physically
shopping. They don't usually bulletpoint it as a selling point, but it should
be a standard feature.

I don't own an iPhone, but I assume you have the same trouble I do with spam
texts/calls and no real decent blacklisting solution (most apps just don't
work and I'm not going to throw money after money to find the one that does
work in that pile of shovelware they call the play store.

~~~
tacticalgoose
Not sure if it works on IPhone but on android I've had very good luck /
experience with "Truecaller: Caller ID, SMS spam blocking & Dialer". It
doesn't catch them all, but it did decrease the amount of spam call / text I
get within a month from 23 to 1. So that is nice.

------
jacksmith21006
Saw there was a survey that the iPhone loyalty has decreased a little but was
at record lows even though still 80%

"Separately, Cowen conducted a survey of smartphone buyers and found that
iPhone loyalty appears to be trending lower. In fact, repeat iPhone purchase
intent is at a record low (within the context of Cowen's quarterly surveys).
To be fair, iPhone loyalty is still incredibly high, with 80.5% of respondents
planning on buying another iPhone when the time is right, but that's down
sequentially from 87.6%. "

[https://www.fool.com/investing/2018/01/18/is-iphone-x-
demand...](https://www.fool.com/investing/2018/01/18/is-iphone-x-demand-
somehow-already-waning.aspx)

------
paulgpetty
I think anyone can write an article like this favoring their choice platform.
Doing real complete comparison is hard. There are literally hundreds of
features to compare. Include apps like this author and you’re writing forever.
The hard part about choosing iPhone or Android is just the sheer magnitude of
differences. Security, cost, aging, support, apps, os, hardware ... but maybe
more than anything perspective matters.

------
trungonnews
Just pay for iCloud then half of your issues will be moot.

~~~
please_choose
What issues in particular beyond device storage and background photo syncing?
I don't think it cuts the issues in half. Using iCloud creates its own issues
as well (like paying for yet another cloud storage)

------
trusk89
> 2018

> people writing shitty blog posts and still using clickbait to get views

------
please_choose
Why is my post marked as flagged?

~~~
Harkins
Because the title is "The iPhone is Dead" instead of something like "Why I
Switched to Android".

~~~
please_choose
Ah, I see. Thanks for clarifying! Will be more careful with my titles going
forward.

